# Craftsman 1hp 15" drill press



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am about to pull the trigger in a couple days on a Craftsman 1hp 15" drill press 137.229150. The only owner is an older gentleman who estimates he has had it for 12-15yrs. He claims it has seen very light use. From the pics it looks very clean with no rust or major dirt/greese. He was asking 250 and we already agreed to 150 provided it runs well and is as clean as in the picture.

My questions

Is this a suitable drill press for woodworking, home repair and perhaps very light metal work from time to time?

Do you guys think this is a pretty good deal?

Are there any know defects or issues I should keep an eye out for when I go to check it out and give it a test run?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Robey (Jan 28, 2014)

I have this same drill press & it has done everything I have thrown at it. Steel or wood I have had no problems


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Assuming its in good condition, $150 is a winner. 8 Amp motor should be more than adequate for most jobs. I also like that its adjustable down to 250 RPMs, great for large holesaws/forstener bits. Most replacement parts appear to still be available as well. I see no downsides.


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well I swooped her up Thursday for 150. After 2-3 hours of cleaning and polishing she shines like just out of the box. The belts were still in good condition and the quill didn't appear to have major run out issues. What is considered proper care and maintenance for a drill press??

Andrew


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Andrew

You might find this article interesting, a full restoration article of the same model you have.

http://www.machinistblog.com/restoring-a-craftsman-15%E2%80%B3-drill-press/

Paul


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Carlosra (Jan 14, 2019)

Sorry for reviving an old thread. But I am able to purchase the exact same drill press. Since you've had yours a while, any issues/drawbacks I should be aware of? I can buy it for $240 delivered to my house. It's a bit dirty, but it runs. Any feedback is much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Carlosra- The Op hasn't made any postings for a couple years. I'd suggest you open your own forum topic. Likely to get more responses that way. 
Welcome to lumber jocks btw


----------



## Carlosra (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

